# Bathroom vanity design ideas?



## price (Jan 16, 2012)

We have a very small, as in narrow, guest bath that is in desperate need of an update. There only needs to be one sink, but the alcove in the bathroom that the current one is in is 76" wide. I'm struggling to come up with a design that will fill the space, has only one sink and doesn't look like there is a square mile of counter space. Anybody have any links or inspiration?


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Try looking to this link http://lumberjocks.com/projects/2580 .


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Custom long narrow vessel type sink?
Something that grabs you eye so you don't notice the expanse of space.
Here is a link to some really different ideas.

http://www.houzz.com/photos/bathroom


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

Are you talking about you need a 76 inch vanity?

Here's one dead on 76" with his and her's sides. Solid Surface countertop with two solid surface intergrated sinks and oak backsplash.

I've got the shop drawings if you can use them.
The photo doesn't do the vanity justice.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

I built a custom vanity of that length, but it sports two sink bowls like the above. It could be done with only one sink bowl, and because of the design it might meet your qualifications if you built it with one bowl.
http://kragerwoodworking.weebly.com/cabinets.html
Yes, it's a bit tricky, but who doesn't like a good challenge?
DanK


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

#1 Plan it to accomodate the existing plumbing. #2 Find your preferred sink and "toothpaste space" (12-24" on each side should be more than enough for a guest bath). Cost is up to you but "cultured stone" tops with integral sinks are cheap and I think they come in widths up to 48" or more.

Then build the base to handle the above (generally 1" lip on the front, up to you on the sides). Space on either side can be used for open or closed towers (maybe one of each?) Towels, linens. etc. Or leave it open.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

i might suggest perusing web sites that offer pictures instead of written opinions

find pictures that inspire your taste

then take picture and put pencil to paper or post the picture

"Pinterest" has a search engine as does "Homz" (spelling? )

In terms of design, asking "what would you do?" is pointless without listening to the the thoughts of those who sign the cheque and that would be you

Cheers


----------



## price (Jan 16, 2012)

The space looks just like the one that bruc101 posted, but since its a guest bathroom and small to the point where 2 people couldn't really be in there comfortably at the same time anyway I was just going to do one sink, its already plumbed that way as well. The problem I'm having is I'm afraid the counter top would like like a freakin runway with only one sink. I'll check some of the sites you guys posted and suggested, there must me something I can use /adapt.

I wasn't really looking for a 'do it like this', I was more hoping that people had seen or built some that maybe I could use as inspiration and tweak to fit my space or taste.

Thanks
-p


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

It'll work with one sink. I'm designing another one now for the same house opposite wall, same size opening but…instead of one long sink base this one will be a 32 inch vanity with build in floor to ceiling cabinetry for a linen and storage cabinet.

Daughter lost her job and has to move back home so mom and dad are taking two bedrooms and making them into a small apartment for her. The bathroom in one of the bedrooms is a clone to the one you see in the photo but she needs only one sink and more closet space.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

fools part with their money faster then cattle breed


----------



## MNgary (Oct 13, 2011)

Maybe with a tall linen/towel cabinet on one end leaving 48" for the sink and vanity top.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm not in your shoes and am thankful for that

I would personally shop around, find unusually thick slabs of timber at bargain basement prices and give my guests a "taste" of my imagination for one reason………"they r my guest"

I would remove the "box" that people tend to weld into a brain formed from the masses of opinions stuck in the same box and create what god grew and use wood, to tantalize the imagination of my friends……think "BIG" slab of wood, with a flea market sink placed on top of the slab

there are great ideas out there and this forum is slim pickens for what sells

Life is full of "i cant, i wont, i wasnt, i didnt, i should have, i could have, we and them"

It is "no sense" and in the end, your wishes, r ultimately decided by you


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't think this lady would go for anything slab in her 2.5 million dollar Tutor style home over looking a golf course on a mountain top country club. She's more like..Queen Anne so trying to sell her a slab would probably be the end of a 20 year excellent working relationship with her so that "ain't" going to happen.

You don't sell her anything, you design and build for her what SHE wants and all is happy.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

i think the woman on the golf course

and "your" ideas of what she wants are "worlds" apart……..thus why you turn to the infinite wisdom of "lumber jocks" solving your 2.5 million dollar question ?

2.5 million dollars is fart in a cosmic windstorm ?

build your queen anne armour to suit her needs and thats it………..problem solved


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Adding a floor-to-ceiling cabinet on one or both sides can visually shorten the cabinet, and at the same time actually add storage space. Arches at the top of the tall cabinets can add interest. Often closed doors on the lower sections, and open shelving towards the top looks nice. 
Good luck


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

You're right and with 76 inches of space and just needing one sink leaves a lot of design options open for the OP. That leaves good options open for space saving plus can be something other than a 76 inch boring wall with a vanity sitting in it. Doing a bump-in and out unit would enhance it also. 
I'm sure the OP will find something that works for him.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

y knot throw a great big perfectly shaped slab of old growth timber, seriously more frugal then future landfill donations and wasted money, and spend the difference on a sink brought forward with a suspended bank of drawers or open shelves ?

imagine a workbench in the bathroom

just the slab of the top…….

too many people think in a box, slaves to world taught instead of learned


----------



## price (Jan 16, 2012)

Well, I poked around and found this

goofing around in Sketchup now to make it 4" wider


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

that looks nice but keep an eye out for depth of your room…it really hurts to hit the edge of a counter-top in the dark. I think the ADA requires 36" or so clearance. and then start pricing your top options (standard bath depths are 22" I think, kitchens 25"). and as posted previously, make sure you can get at your existing plumbing (supply lines can be dealt with easy enough but moving the waste line can be expensive).


----------



## price (Jan 16, 2012)

I didn't really think about running into that. The center was going to be 22" deep but the fact that its stands out like that could hurt I suppose. Thanks for the heads up. I can't really get the proportions right either…the 4" really throws things off. 18 wide on the side cabinets and 36 in the middle looks right, but add size to either to make it fit the opening makes it just look kind of goofy, at least on paper.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

price…22" is standard depth for bath vanity tops. you can probably find a stock unit with angled corners (hitting a 45 corner doesn't hurt as bad as a 90).

if $$$ is no object you can always go custom with rounded corners, in which case I would first start with your sink bowl then go to the counter-top (a custom top shop would love to have the actual bowl as they make it to ensure everything will go together on-site plus you minimize the battles that will happen if a mistake is made). Then build the cabinet to fit the top (kind of funny when you think about it…selections in the reverse order of build/ installation).

The inset tower idea looks nice when done and is very functional storage. Make sure your guest bath doesn't look nicer than your master bath though otherwise you'll hear about it forever. And don't overlook the chrome steel shelf units…they do actually look nice.


----------



## price (Jan 16, 2012)

This is what I came up with. Its not final or anything, and the odd Sketchup textures are bamboo, so its truly been ripped right from that vanity I linked earlier.

The idea was to make the lower center cabinet 'doors' actually drawers for storage of things like cleaning chemicals - because I hate hunting around under cabinets and use the drawers for storage of other bathroom junk. The odd center verticals in the back view are my attempt to put in something for Blum slides to mount on. I've never used them, so the drawer spacing is probably an issue, but I can fix that later. I was going to have the water supply come right out of the wall into a vessel sink, so I don't think I'll need room under there for much other than the waste line - hence the odd width of the drawers.

Front View

Back View


----------



## allisondesigner (Feb 23, 2013)

I want to share 76 inches of custom bathroom vanity designs and i hope this will help you a lot.









If you want to others designs ideas to built custom bathroom vanity then click below link :

http://apico.com/products/vanity-ideas/


----------

